

Email Marketing Benchmarks by Industry (mailchimp data) - bandhunt
http://www.mailchimp.com/resources/charts/email-marketing-benchmarks-by-industry/

======
duck
My Hacker Newsletter (<http://www.hackernewsletter.com>) has been killing
those averages with about a 55% open rate and 35% click rate, so it really
depends on your audience I think.

~~~
barrydahlberg
Last campaign I sent for a client had 60% open and 32% click rate. I've also
seen much worse than those stats.

It really depends what you are doing. On a strongly qualified list with
content relevant to the users you should be able to do quite well.

